# GolfBoard - getting gnarly on the golf course



## need_my_wedge (Oct 22, 2015)

Ever since I first saw the Golfboard video I've longed to try one. I'd looked into them, and found the cost to own quite high - will come onto that later, but knew that there are a couple of courses in the UK that rent them out, including The Grove. So when a complimentary round at The Grove dropped in my lap, I thought that there was no better chance to give the Golfboard a try. It's mid-October, but on phoning The Grove, found that the Golfboards are still being used, and better still, allowed anywhere on course whilst buggies are restricted to paths. I reserved one for myself and my playing partner.

After checking in and signing a waiver form - if you fall off and hurt yourself, no blame to the course blah blah, not our fault. Fine, fair enough, fed up with the blame someone else culture, quite happy to take responsibility for my own actions. At Â£30 per board rental, a little steep for the average joe but since we weren't paying for the round it was a must try. We asked to try them out first prior to committing to the rental blind, to which there was no problem. We go outside and the club checking guys have loaded the clubs on the boards ready to go.

A rather large skateboard come snowboard with large 4 inch by 4 inch wheels, thick rubber tyres and a pole at the front to which the bag straps in. the pole also has a handle at the top for you to hold on, and three switches for the controls. One switch for forward and backward drive, one switch for low gear (6 mph) or high gear (12 mph) and one lever switch as the accelerator. The instructions were all explained by the club check chaps. The switches are self explanatory, steering is easy peasy, just lean left to turn left or right to turn right, the accelerator is also the break, just let go and it stops instantly or in a couple metres depending on the speed. We were then asked to do a quick run in low gear around the car park. Slightly nervous at first, but as soon as we started moving, it was fine, the Golfboard accelerates very smoothly, it doesn't fly off the start like a formula one car. We were round the circle in no time and liking it from the off. Time to go out and play.....

Surfing the Earth as they call it was for me the best fun I've ever had on a golf course, it was absolutely brilliant. My playing partner thoroughly enjoyed it too, we both played the round with huge dumb grins on our faces as we rode around the course. For reference, I'm 51 and my playing partner is 56, neither of us had any issues with riding these boards. They went everywhere, up and down the fairways, nowhere was a problem. One of the hardest parts of riding these boards was some of the tighter turns on the cart paths around The Grove - the turning circle of the Golfboard is quite wide. At first the tight turns were a challenge as we would forget to slow down on the corner, which resulted in us jumping off and lifting the back end round to straighten up through the bend. After we'd played the first two holes, we were really comfortable and able to manoeuvre them really easily,learning that you could actually lean over quite a way in the turn. We were into high gear in no time at all and riding like professional surfers, riding down a steep incline was interesting, you'd want to break, but need to keep the accelerator going so as not to stop. One other difficulty riding was traversing across any kind of steep incline, it was tricky to stay on the board for fear of it tipping over at first, but it was quick to get used to and not actually as scary as it first seemed. All in all we played the The Grove in 3 hours and 10 minutes.....

Despite the enormous amount of fun, there are a couple of downsides to these if you are thinking of buying:

1. Not really portable in terms of taking to and from a course in your car. The Golfboard is quite heavy and likely needs two men to lift in and out, plus the handle would need dismantling each time, so you really would need somewhere to store/ charge permanently at the course.

2. Not pocket friendly to buy for your average club golfer - at around Â£5000 each including VAT (yes, I whistled at that too), you need a small mortgage to purchase one. I could actually buy a 2 seater golf buggy for less than that and will be happier settling for a Â£300 electric trolley. 

I think they've missed a trick with the price here, unlikely to compete against the electric trolley, I can't see many people buying these as personal rides. that's an absolute shame as I would jump at one if it was a lot more competitive (assuming I could arrange somewhere to store at the club).

To sum up, too expensive for my pocket to buy, but as an occasional rental it's a must do. If you get the chance to try one I highly recommend it, I say again that *it was absolutely the best fun I've ever had on a golf course*.

I do have video footage riding it, but can't seem to upload here.


----------



## fundy (Oct 22, 2015)

Sounds great fun, not for the purist but would love to give it a go


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's the video link from my facebook post showing how easy they are to ride - should work even if you don't have a FB account

[video]https://video-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpf1/v/t42.1790-2/12175026_923755547701548_1794236556_n.mp4?efg=eyJy  bHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidjJfND  I2X2NyZl8yM19tYWluXzMuMF9zZCJ9&rl=300&vabr=167&oh=085a7e9e214cd450054bf866585c8f00&oe=562A1BAA[/video]


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 23, 2015)

Interesting write up. I'm also keen to get a go on one of these!!


----------



## GeneralStore (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks great, nice review as well


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2015)

Works similar to a segway I think. I had a go on a segway once and it was a load of fun. That looks the same. Agree, the price is pitched too high but I think to hire them as a treat is well worth the money.


----------



## IainP (Oct 23, 2015)

Am keen to try one also, being a confessed one plank slider on snow & water.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2015)

I've wanted to ride on one of these since I first saw them ages ago, a big kids toy without a doubt, can't wait to play somewhere that has them, I reckon if a club just had 1 of them they'd be out all the time on-hire as the novelty factor is huge, will have to give my Pro a nudge :smirk: 

Could you imagine a large meet and all us lot flying around a course like madmen on them, it would be a laugh a minute


----------



## woody69 (Oct 23, 2015)

Is anyone aware of any other courses in the UK that has them? Would love to try them out...


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2015)

woody69 said:



			Is anyone aware of any other courses in the UK that has them? Would love to try them out...
		
Click to expand...

If you follow or look through Justin Fraser Jones Twitter feed he names the clubs that have taken them on board (see what I did :smirk: ) 

https://twitter.com/GolfBoardUK


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2015)

Are they speed restricted?

Can see someone causing themselves lots of pain crashing one of them and lots of high jinx  - lots of insurance to cover them.

Certainly look fun though and would expect they cause less damage to the course compared to buggies.

Are they petrol or leccy ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are they speed restricted?

Can see someone causing themselves lots of pain crashing one of them and lots of high jinx  - lots of insurance to cover them.

Certainly look fun though and would expect they cause less damage to the course compared to buggies.

Are they petrol or leccy ?
		
Click to expand...

They have two gear settings, low allows you to accelerate to 6mph, high to 12 mph. There is room to fall if you drive it recklessly into high curbs but generally just let go of the accelerator and step off. I never really felt like I was going to fall. Was just telling Maurice about them, he's interested in getting one for the club &#128526;. 

Was surprised, given the rain on Wednesday, how little impact they had on the course, no more than an electric trolley. 

There are other clubs using them. You can get further info at www.golfboard.com. A company called FraserCorp are distributing in the UK.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			They have two gear settings, low allows you to accelerate to 6mph, high to 12 mph. There is room to fall if you drive it recklessly into high curbs but generally just let go of the accelerator and step off. I never really felt like I was going to fall. Was just telling Maurice about them, he's interested in getting one for the club &#128526;. 

Was surprised, given the rain on Wednesday, how little impact they had on the course, no more than an electric trolley. 

There are other clubs using them. You can get further info at www.golfboard.com. A company called FraserCorp are distributing in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Considering people at the club can't use a trolley with any thought to the course or players playing I don't see it happening at our place.


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2015)

I think they'd be a much lesser problem than that of an electric trolley is between the green & greenside bunkers which is at times a real problem as too many people (seniors  ) are too lazy to park their trolleys correctly and walk back across with a wedge or putter in-hand.


----------

